# Indicador de Carga De Bateria de 10 V ?



## SystemControl (Sep 8, 2005)

Alguien sabe o tiene algún esquema para hacer un indicador de carga de bateria de 10 V ?


----------



## Raflex (Sep 8, 2005)

Hola, como quieres que te indique, cuando llegue a los 10V que prenda un indicador o algo que te muestre cada voltaje? Escribe un poco mas de que es lo que necesitas para ver en que te ayudamos


----------



## SystemControl (Sep 8, 2005)

Con ke tenga 2 o 3 led ke me indike ke esta cargada otra ke este descargada me es suficiente...el voltaje maximo es de 10V


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 9, 2005)

Saludos Systemcontrol,

puedes usar un comparador básico con un operacional como este:







Con el potenciómetro puedes ajustar la tensión de referencia para calibrarlo.

También puedes ver este que usa un LM3914 y es un poco más completo.

http://www.reconnsworld.com/power_lm3914battmon.html

(estos circuitos deben funcionar de 9 a 12 Volts)

Saludos, 
Marcelo.


----------

